# 16" South Bend Lathe Parts Needed



## drdudley (Oct 2, 2015)

If any of you are selling parts I can use some assistance. My 16" X 8' SB, serial #731HKR7, is missing the clutch knob center screw. I suspect this may be a left hand screw. The number is #PT355H1. 

I am also in need if two (2) ball thrust bearings #AS841T2 for the cross feed screw used at the rear taper attachment. 

Please contact me at drdudley3@att.net.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Norman (Oct 2, 2015)

My S B 16 motor quit & it looks to have been replaced because it had been made to fit & had 15 hp motor in it and i wouldn't  think it needs that much motor.
I need the normal hp size info. if i can't get mine repaired i need to buy the right one. thanks Norman


----------



## Norman (Oct 2, 2015)

I would appreciate tips on adding a dro to to my sb 9 lathe, pictures would be good.  thanks norman


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 2, 2015)

hi norman, i started a conversation with you- if you click on your inbox, a tab will descend. 
you then click on the first tile (it turns light blue upon entering the tile) and you can view the conversation and add you comments or questions.


----------

